# Lisa's (Runaway Ranch) husband Robert has lost



## qtrrae (Dec 7, 2007)

Lisa just called and asked me to post that Robert died this afternoon.

Please keep Lisa and her family in your prayers.


----------



## Reble (Dec 7, 2007)

So sorry for your loss Lisa, thinking of you


----------



## anoki (Dec 7, 2007)

I am soo, soo sorry.....I have been thinking of them often.....and they will continue to be in my thoughts.

seems like such a sad time of year this year





~kathryn


----------



## Denise (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry. My prayers and thoughts go out to Lisa and her whole family.

May you find peace and strength in the days ahead.


----------



## tinacvt (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm truly sorry for your loss. May you find strength in your family and freinds.


----------



## Jill (Dec 7, 2007)

Lisa --

My heart, thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.

Jill


----------



## justjinx (Dec 7, 2007)

All of us at Pondlake Stables have you in our hearts and are thinking of you! jennifer


----------



## Kathy2m (Dec 7, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers go out to Lisa and her family, Kathy


----------



## maplegum (Dec 7, 2007)

My thoughts are with you and your family Lisa.

xox Leonie xox


----------



## Cedar Ridge Farm (Dec 7, 2007)

Please know that our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family*

Peggy


----------



## lvponies (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so very sorry!! My thoughts and prayers are with Lisa and her family.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear this. My heart goes out to Lisa and her family.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 7, 2007)

Lisa I'm so very sorry. You and Robert have been on my mind daily. Prayers for strength and comfort coming your way.


----------



## twister (Dec 7, 2007)

So sorry Lisa, know that our thoughts and prayers are sent to you and all your family for comfort and strength. God Bless

Yvonne


----------



## Vertical Limit (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so very sorry. My thoughts and prayers go out to Lisa and her family.

Carol


----------



## Robin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Lisa, I am so sorry for the loss of Robert. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.

Robin


----------



## iluvwalkers (Dec 7, 2007)

*[SIZE=12pt]keeping you all in my thoughts, peace be with you, Nikki[/SIZE]*


----------



## CrescentMinis (Dec 7, 2007)

Lisa I am so sorry for your loss. You, Robert and your family have been in my prayers and will continue to be during this hard time.


----------



## Charlene (Dec 7, 2007)

lisa, please know i am thinking about you, as i have been all along. i am so very sorry for your loss.

gary has welcomed robert with open arms. two new angels from here in less than a week. God is so lucky.


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm sooo very sorry Lisa. I know God is in control. Robert is out of his pain and in the glorious presence of God and all his friends and loved ones. The wonderful life and love you shared will always remain. Please know that we'll all keep you in our thoughts and prayers. We care and are just a click away.





God bless,

Joan


----------



## River1018 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Barbie (Dec 7, 2007)

[SIZE=10pt]Lisa-[/SIZE]

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. What a fight he fought. God IS very fortunate. Just take one day at a time. Wish words could really help.

Barbie


----------



## Sonya (Dec 7, 2007)

My sincere condolences to Lisa and her family.. ..hugs


----------



## bfogg (Dec 7, 2007)

I ams sorry to hear about your loss.

My prayers are with you.

Hugs,

Bonnie


----------



## Betty B (Dec 7, 2007)

His battle is over and he is at rest. I hope your sadness can be lightened some by the wonderful memories you have been left with.

I am so sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## Equuisize (Dec 7, 2007)

Many prayers coming to you and your families as you mourn

Roberts passing.......

Wish words could offer more solace but hopefull the good

energy we all send will help you thru your difficult times.


----------



## Russ (Dec 7, 2007)

My deepest sympathy to Lisa and family. Sending lots of prayers to you all.....


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 7, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]Lisa, [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=14pt]I am so sorry, my sincere deepest sympathy for you and your family.



[/SIZE]*


----------



## alongman (Dec 7, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your loss. You're in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## MInx (Dec 7, 2007)

*



I'm SO SO sorry Lisa..seems like just yesterday when we first heard he was sick.*

At least he's with the angels now and free of any pain.





Warmest thoughts and hugs., Maxine


----------



## Marylou (Dec 7, 2007)

Comforting thoughts and prayers to you and your family.((((hugs))))


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so very sorry. I had hoped that Robert could stay with you at least until after Christmas. My prayers are with you and your family in this very difficult time.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Robert, please know that you are in our thoughts and prayers. Corinne


----------



## Valerie (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh Lisa, I am so sorry to hear of your loss.

Please know my thoughts and prayers are with you at this time.


----------



## Bassett (Dec 7, 2007)

Lisa, I am so very sorry you have had to go through this. Robert is at peace. Praying you have the strength to get yourself and grandpas little boy through this. Remember the good times. (((((((HUGS))))))


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 7, 2007)

so sorry

prayers going out to you and your family

Lori


----------



## Mona (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh Lisa, I am soooo very sorry, and will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers over the coming days.


----------



## ClickMini (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh do words feel so inadequate in these times of sorrow. I am so terribly sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Dec 7, 2007)

Please let her know we hold her in our hearts and prayers still. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so very sorry for their loss. Our most heartfelt condolences to Lisa and her family at this hard time.


----------



## Connie P (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh my goodness. I am so sorry for your loss. Our sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh I am so very very sorry. You did everything you should and it just isn't fair. It sounds like you really loved each other so much. I wish I could help.


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Dec 7, 2007)

I am very sorry the hear of the loss of your beloved husband. Hopefully you can find the strength and courage to get through the coming times. Find peace in knowing that he is no longer suffering, and he is whole again. Allow yourself time to grieve and be mad, it is only natural. Comfort can from from many different sources, like this forum. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.

Kelly


----------



## AngieA (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss....please don't stay away for long....you have a lot of shoulders on this forum. God Bless you and your family.


----------



## CyndiM (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss Lisa.

((((HUGS)))) My prayers are with you.


----------



## Gini (Dec 7, 2007)

Hugs and prayers for you and your family thru this time...

Gini


----------



## Minimor (Dec 7, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss Lisa; I have been thinking about Robert the last few days. My condolences to your family.


----------



## LaraP (Dec 7, 2007)

Lisa,

Know we are thinking of you and your family.

Lara and David


----------



## Candleliteranch (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm so very sorry....Keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## wildoak (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry..

Jan


----------



## crponies (Dec 8, 2007)

I am praying for you and your family and friends, Lisa. (((hugs)))


----------



## minie812 (Dec 8, 2007)

prayers are with all the family in this sad time...


----------



## REO (Dec 8, 2007)

Lisa, I'm so deeply sorry you lost your beloved husband. My heart and prayers are with you and your family. {{{hug}}}


----------



## EMB (Dec 8, 2007)

*Please accept my deepest sympathy to you and your family on the loss of Robert. When the loss seems to be overwhelming you, look up Lisa. Our Father is there for you and Robert is now in His tender loving care. *

I will continue to keep you all in prayer.

Eileen


----------



## Miniv (Dec 8, 2007)

Blessings to you and your family, Lisa........ Hold eachother tight.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh Lisa, I am so sorry. We will continue to keep you all in our prayers.

Robin


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 8, 2007)

Lisa, my deepest sympathies to you and your family


----------



## appymini (Dec 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss.He sounded like a real nice person.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 8, 2007)

Lisa, you have my deepest and most sincere sympathy. I hope you take comfort knowing that Robert is now the arms of God and free of pain, and that we are all here to support you.


----------



## Vicky Texas (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh Lisa

I am truly sorry for the loss of your Husband. Our prayers and thoughts

are with you and your family during this time and through the next year.

God Bless you and your family

Vicky


----------



## Marnie (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh Lisa, I am so sorry. I know that Robert lived for his family and his love for his horses and all animals was unmatched! May he be at peace right along beside your mom. I pray for Nik to get through this too, this has to be so hard for a young kid like him to understand.

"Somewhere over the great divide,

beyond the furthest shore,

Robert has taken his final ride

and found peace at Heaven's door."


----------



## SilverDollar (Dec 8, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss, Lisa. I'll be keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## qtrrae (Dec 10, 2007)

Robert's obituary -

Our beloved husband, father, son and brother, Robert Aaron Judd, 53 lost his battle with cancer Friday, December 07,2007. A long-term resident in the Winona, MN area, Robert was born in Artesia, New Mexico, March 20, 1954, to Leona Winkler and Donald Judd, and was raised in Roswell, NM by his mother and step-father Ira Winkler.

He married Lisa J. Much January 10, 1974 at Ayer, MA where they both served in the US Army. Lisa is the daughter of Frederick Much and Mary Patricia Hall, both deceased.

He is survived by his wife, Lisa and their three children: Samuel Judd (Regina Elliot) and their son Dante, of Fayetteville, NC; his daughter Anjelica Moliter (Frank) and their son James, of Winona, MN; and their youngest son, Niklaus, 13. He is also survived by his mother Leona Winkler and stepfather Ira Winkler, stepmother Susanne Judd, sister Donna Kathleen McPherson and maternal grandmother Grace Dane.

Robert worked at Watlow Winona from 1979-1999, where he worked his way up from a technician to senior engineer. At the time of his death, he was employed at TRW Winona as a Senior Research Engineer. He took great pride in his work, enjoyed working as a team member and sharing with colleagues, and was a deeply appreciated mentor to many interns.

Robert was blessed with a full and rewarding life, at the center of which was his family and horses. He was an accomplished horseman and trained quarter horses as well as the miniature horses that were raised on the families Runaway Ranch.

Robert was an active and beloved member of his community. He was a member of Cathedral Church and active in The Boy Scouts Troop 11, most recently as Scout Leader for Pack 9. Robert’s great energy and joy in life was deeply appreciated by the boys in his pack. A memorial scholarship will be set up through Troop 11 to allow boys who may not have funds to attend camp or Jamboree in Robert’s name. Donations to this scholarship may be sent to : the Robert Judd Memorial Fund - Troop 11 c/o Home Federal Savings Bank P.O. Box 797 Winona, MN 55987

A memorial to celebrate Robert’s life will held Friday, December 14, at Schumacher Kish, 200 West Avenue So La Crosse, WI. There will be a brief service at 4:30 followed by a gathering for friends and family. All are welcome.

A memorial will be held at Trinity Apostolic Faith Church in Roswell, NM, at a date to be announced.


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 10, 2007)

Sending prayers your way




Very sorry for your loss


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Dec 11, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this tough time.

Angie


----------



## hhpminis (Dec 11, 2007)

I am so sorry Lisa. I was away a couple days and missed the first posting of this.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Dec 11, 2007)

I am so sorry Lisa, my prayers and thoughts were with you and your husband. *hugs*


----------



## SunQuest (Dec 11, 2007)

Lisa,

I am so very sorry. My deepest condolences to you and the rest of Robert's family. Praying for strength, peace, and comfort for you and yours. Many ((((Hugs))))


----------



## Sue S (Dec 11, 2007)

Lisa I am so sorry to hear about Robert, He is in the Lords arms now and not suffering any more, My prayers are being sent to you and your family.


----------



## Basketmiss (Dec 12, 2007)

Lisa, sorry to hear this. Nice Obiturary... It made me cry..

Cry as much as you can you need to get it out! Its not good to hold it all in and try to be strong.. Your supposed to be weak and needy in a time like this...

Hopefully Robert has met Gary ( Charlenes husband) and they are having a good time together, pain free...

My prayers are with you and your family..

Missy


----------



## Davie (Dec 12, 2007)

Lisa so very sorry to hear that Robert lost his battle. Know that he sits at the feet of GOD and is looking down upon you. He will always be at your side.

I've not been on the computer since Saturday because of the ice storms here in OK. I'm at work today so finally catching up on things.

Know you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 12, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Hugs to you and your family!!


----------

